# Underclocking Graphic Card



## ramdom123 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello Techs 

I have the HP DV6700 which gets really hot and the fan is continuously running. When i was doing video editting it got really sluggish and froze. If i underclock the GPU would it solve this heating problem? Also i wanted to know if i cut out a copper piece and put it on top of the GPU should i add the thermal past on top of the GPU and then place the copper piece and then again put thermal paste on the copper and then put the heatsink?

Nvidia GeForce 8400M GS
Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Your computer slowing down is more likely CPU related. Pick up a can of compressed air and give the CPU cooler/fans a good cleaning.



> If i cut out a copper piece and put it on top of the GPU . . . and then put the heatsink?


I think I know what you are trying to accomplish here, but your logic is a bit flawed. I think this would actually work against you. 

Problem is, each junction of different materials will present another barrier to heat transfer. Hence the reason for the thermal paste in the first place (supports the heat transfer)


----------



## ramdom123 (Jan 6, 2011)

I will do that! i tried to open the bottom part of the laptop but one of the screw is damaged so i am not able to access the fan. 
So do you mean I should just put the copper only without the paste?


----------

